
Viewing American class divisions through Facebook and MySpace (2007) - sevensor
http://www.danah.org/papers/essays/ClassDivisions.html
======
sevensor
The headline about facebook being a blue-collar linkedin reminded me of this
article from the time when facebook's position was more upscale.

